

How Can Yahoo Afford To Give Flickr Users 1TB Free Cloud Storage? - nickoakland
http://www.zetta.net/blog/cloud-storage-explained-yahoo-give-flickr-users-1tb-free/

======
throwaway420
I grant that I could be wrong as I'm not a hardcore Flickr user and don't have
access to the statistics that Yahoo has on usage patterns. However, I'd bet
that the overwhelming majority of people that would use Flickr won't come
close to using anywhere near 1 TB of storage anytime soon.

More than anything, I think their announcement is really just a smart
marketing gimmick that gets them on peoples' radar and gives them nerd
credibility without doing much extra.

